# Big Bang Theory ungezeigte Pilotfolge Link S00E00



## Akrueger100 (22 Sep. 2015)

http://koukni.cz/iframe?45907646​


----------



## Death Row (25 Sep. 2015)

Ungezeigt? Das lief doch auf Pro 7


----------



## spider196 (24 Feb. 2016)

Also soweit ich weiß lief diese Version nie im Deutschen Fernsehen. Weil das ist wirklich die erste Version von der Pilotfolge da sind nur Sheldon und Leonard vom Original Cast enthalten.


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Feb. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ungezeigt? Das lief doch auf Pro 7



Lief in dieser Version nie im TV soweit ich weiß


----------



## snail77 (26 Feb. 2016)

Sehr cool , lief so nicht im deutschen TV.:thx: :thumbup:


----------



## Pagal_Srinath (15 Dez. 2020)

link not working.


----------



## bartmann (31 Dez. 2020)

Eine Serie, die den Absprung rechtzeitig geschafft hat und richtig beendet wurde. Danke für die Erinnerung


----------



## Notaris (14 Juli 2022)

Könntest du das vielleicht noch einmal neu hochladen. Würde mich echt interessieren. Danke


----------

